# HD video on projector without HDMI?



## adamz (May 13, 2018)

Did you see this in your projector manual?


COMPUTER IN 2 Connector (DVIconnector) For use as both analog RGB2 input and digital RGB input. At shipping from factory, the projector is set so that this connector cannot be selected by the INPUT button. Change the setting on the menu screen when using.


----------



## HotRodx10 (Aug 24, 2017)

> Did you see this in your projector manual?



I don't have a manual for it. I thought I went through the inputs on-screen, but I can't remember. I'll try to see if I can use the on-screen menu to change the input. It came second hand, so I don't have a remote, either. Thanks for info.


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

https://www.manualslib.com/products/Toshiba-Tlpx20-31374.html


----------



## HotRodx10 (Aug 24, 2017)

Now that I see in the manual what the menu screen for changing the input sources via the "Input" button looks like, I don't think I ever did that. Thanks guys!

I'll try getting it set up to feed from the "Computer In 2" port tonight when it's dark enough to see the menus. 

Now if I could just find the HDMI to DVI adapter that I had, I could see if it works...oh well, I ordered another one last night - 3 bucks on Ebay. It'll be here before the HDMI splitter I ordered that will supposedly defeat the HDCP, which as far as I know, I'll also need to make this work. I should know by Independence Day; fitting, huh?


----------



## Michael Klein (Jan 17, 2021)

I’m using Amazon Basics HDMI to DVI Cable and this cord is exactly what I needed to connect my desktop tower to my smart TV. I plugged the DVI end into my computer and plugged the HDMI into the port on the TV and it worked perfect. Very satisfied with that product.


----------

